# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Image Mastering API

## thutrang

mình tính chuyển windows7 vào usb , vì ổ đĩa mình chỉ ghi vcd dc thôi ... mình đã tải công cụ windows7-usb-dvd-tool của microsoft nhưng chạy không dc , và nó yêu cầu mình cài thêm *image mastering api v2* ... trên web thì không thấy ... bạn nào có thì đính kèm cho mình nhé ... thanks

----------


## antkingdo

không phải đâu bạn ạ theo mình được biết thì công cụ windows7-usb-dvd-tool của microsoft yêu cầu như bạn nói đâu có lẽ là bạn thiếu file iso trong quá trình install thôi trước tiên bạn cần download file iso của windows 7, sau đó chạy chương trình, chọn file nguồn là file iso đó và chọn đích là đĩa dvd hoặc usb. sau khi chạy xong, bạn có thể sử dụng dvd/usb để cài đặt windows 7.
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
nếu như thục sự trong quá trình bạn cài mà nó vẫn đòi hỏi phải cài thêm image mastering api v2 thì bạn có thể download *tại đây* để lấy chương trình image mastering api v2

----------


## thanhlong24

thật sự là khi chạy windows7-usb-dvd-tool , nhấp vào nó thì hiện thông báo yêu cầu image mastering api v2 rồi , chứ không phải chạy rồi mới thôg báo đâu bạn ... trang web bạn đưa yêu cầu tài khoản và có phí , mặc dù đăng kí thành viên nhưng mình không download dc ... bạn giúp mình 1 lần nữa nhé ...

mình đã download file *.iso của windows7 rùi (khoảng hơn 2gb) và đặt nó cùng thư mục của windows7-usb-dvd-tool nhưng vẫn vậy ... thì làm gì có chuyện đó ...

----------


## nguyenducchung

> thật sự là khi chạy windows7-usb-dvd-tool , nhấp vào nó thì hiện thông báo yêu cầu image mastering api v2 rồi , chứ không phải chạy rồi mới thôg báo đâu bạn ... trang web bạn đưa yêu cầu tài khoản và có phí , mặc dù đăng kí thành viên nhưng mình không download dc ... bạn giúp mình 1 lần nữa nhé ...
> 
> mình đã download file *.iso của windows7 rùi (khoảng hơn 2gb) và đặt nó cùng thư mục của windows7-usb-dvd-tool nhưng vẫn vậy ... thì làm gì có chuyện đó ...


mình cũng gặp phải hiện tượng như loveofwind, và vẫn chưa biết xử lí như thế nào. rất mong mọi người giúp đỡ. loveofwind cho mình link download file *.iso của windows7 được không. thanks

----------


## sevenup024

bạn hãy bấm vào *đây* để down file *.iso của win 7 bản 64bit
bấm vào *đây* để down bản 32bit
mình hướng dẫn bạn cụ thể nhé
1. đầu tiên bạn tải về và cài đặt windows 7 usb/dvd download tool ở *đây*
2. khởi động chương trình\click nút browse và chọn file iso windows 7 đã tải về trước đó=>click next

3. click vào nút usb device để tạo bootable usb hay click dvd để ghi file iso ra đĩa dvd=>click next

mình mà post hình thì dài dòng lắm
bạn có thể bấm vào *đây* để xem hướng dẫn cụ thể nhé
chúc bạn thành công

----------


## diamondlotusvn.com

bạn ơi . không vào dc windows 7 usb/dvd download tool thì lấy gì mà chuyển qua usb hả bạn ... nó báo lỗi và yêu cầu cài thêm *image mastering api v2....*

----------


## vAPK

yêu cầu cài thì bạn cài vô, bạn vào đây mà tải image mastering api v2 về nhé 
http://unlimdownload.com/en/download/p-download image mastering api v2 0 [full]?
chúc bạn thành công

----------


## Lenguyen1508

bạn đã có file iso rồi thì dùng ổ đĩa ảo mà cài là khõe nhất. chỉ cần tạo một ổ đĩa ảo mount file ra mà chạy chuyễn vào usb làm gì!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## iposter

> bạn đã có file iso rồi thì dùng ổ đĩa ảo mà cài là khõe nhất. chỉ cần tạo một ổ đĩa ảo mount file ra mà chạy chuyễn vào usb làm gì!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


tạo ổ ảo ah, mà bạn chủ topic này muốn cài đặt win 7 ah, mà máy bạn lại ko có ổ dvd đúng ko, tốt nhất là cài win 7 trực tiếp trên pc

----------


## trangtrinoithat

*repup lại* *"image mastering api" mình down bằng win bản quyền cho mọi người
http://www.mediafire.com/?dxvik7a7v7cx8cg
thanks để phát huy nhé! 
*

----------

